# Sanitas medical insurance



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi 

Just looking in to medical insurance providers for our move hopefully next year but at the latest 2016.

Sanitas looks to be quite good but I would be interested in any feedback about them or indeed any other companies you would recommend.

Thanks in advance for any replies 

Cheers

Bob


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

haynesbob said:


> Hi
> 
> Just looking in to medical insurance providers for our move hopefully next year but at the latest 2016.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob!

We are with MAPFRE--works great within the EU; however, one MAJOR snafu when we went back to the USA. Had an emergency room visit that was pre-approved yet they only covered 30% of the total, meaning we had to pay the other 70%. And in the USA, that ain't cheap.  I have been contesting it for the past six months and am told it will be taken care of. 

So there it is.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

GuyverII said:


> Hi Bob! We are with MAPFRE--works great within the EU; however, one MAJOR snafu when we went back to the USA. Had an emergency room visit that was pre-approved yet they only covered 30% of the total, meaning we had to pay the other 70%. And in the USA, that ain't cheap.  I have been contesting it for the past six months and am told it will be taken care of. So there it is.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been with Sanitas for 20 years. Watching the treatment my hubby had through his two year battle with cancer, including all necessary scans and tests, a 10-hour operation, 14 hospital admissions and a month in ICU, means I would never go elsewhere. The premiums increase, as with all insurances, but the peace of mind is priceless. I wouldn't want to be treated differently if I was the one in need. Any drugs not prescribed in hospital have to be bought privately, but unless we're talking morphine patches they tend to be very reasonable!

A friend in his fifties joined two years ago and his premium cover cost €60-odd a month.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Madliz said:


> I've been with Sanitas for 20 years. Watching the treatment my hubby had through his two year battle with cancer, including all necessary scans and tests, a 10-hour operation, 14 hospital admissions and a month in ICU, means I would never go elsewhere. The premiums increase, as with all insurances, but the peace of mind is priceless. I wouldn't want to be treated differently if I was the one in need. Any drugs not prescribed in hospital have to be bought privately, but unless we're talking morphine patches they tend to be very reasonable! A friend in his fifties joined two years ago and his premium cover cost &#128;60-odd a month.


Many thanks for your reply 

That's exactly what I wanted to hear 

I'm glad you have had such a positive experience and I hope your husband is well


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Does anybody else have any companies that they would recommend 

Cheers

Bob


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't use them but you could try ASSSA.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I don't use them but you could try ASSSA.


 I will take a look later 
Thank you best to compare


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

We used Sanitas in our first year but they asked for an 11% increase in the premium to renew, even though we had not made any claims, so we cancelled the policy and shopped around. We eventually decided to move to El Perpetuo Socorro and have been with them for the past six years. They guaranteed that annual increases would always be in line with the official Spanish inflation rate and so far they have honoured this pledge (there was a bigger increase when my husband reached 60, although we were aware this would be the case when we joined). We have made a number of claims and they have all been settled without any difficulty. We would thoroughly recommend this small and friendly Alicante-based company.


----------



## Lanula (Jan 3, 2011)

We have been with DKV and so far they have been very good. The usual visits, scans have been very straight forward. When I had a surgery few years ago I needed to have authorisation from them but it went through without a problem.
For a family of 3 people we were paying 190euros a month for the first year and the monthly the premium has been increasing about 8-7/month euros every year.
Definitely it is worth looking at their website to have more options to choose from. Good Luck.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies 
Research research research lol


----------

